# Virgin islands regatta



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

Im thinking about heading down to St. Thomas and The British Virgin Island during regatta week in late March early April. I would like to find a crew position on a race boat. Does anybody.have suggestions about how to go about this. or better yet does anybody know anyone that has a boat or is crewing on a boat for these races?

Eliot


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

EliotR said:


> Im thinking about heading down to St. Thomas and The British Virgin Island during regatta week in late March early April. I would like to find a crew position on a race boat. Does anybody.have suggestions about how to go about this. or better yet does anybody know anyone that has a boat or is crewing on a boat for these races?
> 
> Eliot


I believe both the Rolex (St Thomas) and the BVI Spring Regatta have a way for crew needing boats to sign up on their respective websites. Rarely have I seen people show up in person the night before the race not find a ride for the regattas. Attractive females always seem to have their choice of boats. Not sure why that is. :laugher

I know the St Thomas Yacht Club has a signup sheet onsite too. Come early, mingle, offer to buy some beer and you should get on. Ususally if you get a ride for the Rolex, the same boat will be doing BVI and will offer you a spot there too, unless things don't work out...


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

I went on the websites and it seems that they are pushing crew positions on charter boats where you would have to pay to be on the boat. I will check again. Thanks


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

If you dig a wee bit deeper you would have found these two spots Rolex Cup Regatta :: General Message board 
2012 BVI Spring Regatta & Sailing Festival > BVISR 2012 > FORUM
which is what I mentioned above.

Yes they are pushing positions where someone can make $$. Don't they do that in New York?


----------

